# Ecommerce intergration



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi

im thinking of using cubecart as my platform for ecommerce. Just to get this right, I then need some kind of merchant account to accept credit card payments and a SSL certificate? ANythingy else needed?

Also, I have hosting with 1and1, would it be easier to just use their ecommerce platform or go with the cubecart?

Cheers
S


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

i know nothing about the 1and1, but I use CubeCart, SSL, and Paypal Pro that is the credit card gateway. It all works pretty sweet.

The PayPal Pro is $20/month and they have some basic charges per transaction.


----------



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Paypay pro? Does this mean u dont have to navagate away from your page to paypals in order to make a purchase?


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

yep, but you have to have the SSL to do so.


----------



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, ive had a look, are you able to take away graphics and logos which show from paypal?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> . Just to get this right, I then need some kind of merchant account to accept credit card payments and a SSL certificate?


That's what you need to accept payments. 

If you didn't want to accept credit cards at first, you could just accept PayPal and then you wouldn't need a merchant account or an SSL certificate. However, shoppers would have to navigate away from your store at checkout to pay at PayPal and then get redirected back to your store.

You would also need a webhost that meets the cubecart minimum requirements.



> Also, I have hosting with 1and1, would it be easier to just use their ecommerce platform or go with the cubecart?


I haven't seen 1and1's ecommerce platform. But if it's free to you, you could try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## sachi (Mar 22, 2007)

> I have hosting with 1and1


I don't like some of 1 + 1 practices; have had much difficulty with them when trying to change from one of their packages to another (downgrading, of course). You should ask about the process you have to go through to switch hosts, packages, etc. and any other changes you might want to make with them. I have found it very, very difficult to make simple changes because they lock out the options and you have to receive "permissions" by email which I find to be completely ridiculous. I believe managing one's account should be straight forward and from the administrator panel, not with permission from their support department.


----------



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Right, thx for that.

Whats peoples experience and recommendations for hosting for ecommerce sites?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Whats peoples experience and recommendations for hosting for ecommerce sites?


You can get all kinds of recommendations by searching the forums for web host or hosting: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/hosting/


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Can you run it on android or iphone?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

He asked this 14 years ago. Please don't drag up old posts. Closing this one out.


----------

